

The greatest hotel socket collection... ever - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/06/greatest-hotel-socket-collection-ever.html

======
fragmede
The Aria in Las Vegas has a similar set of wall jacks hooking up to the TV and
a USB power port. If only I'd brought a VGA cable, though I suppose for the
projector-packing powerpoint presenting set, it's a given.

------
puredemo
That's doing it right. Bangalore must be more of a world hub than I realized.

------
pmjordan
That's fantastic. I'm assuming it's not the _only_ power socket though?

------
wglb
Wondering if instead of _1Mbps net connection_ you meant 1Gbps?

------
chrisbolt
No Ethernet?

~~~
jgrahamc
There was seperate Wifi and Ethernet

